# Que and Cruz, Louisa VA



## bill the grill guy (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey folks.  I am hosting a Mid Atlantic BBQ Association BBQ contest in Louisa VA on July 18, 19 2008.  This contest will follow all KCBS rules and regulations.  We will be competing in the 4 meat catigories for cash and award prizes over $3500.  GC is $1000, RGC $500 ect.  There will also be a car show going on and live music.  If you or anyone you know is interested, please visit our website at www.queandcruz.com or you can email me at billthegrillguy at msn dot com.

All proceeds from this event will benifit the Trevilians Volunteer Fire Department and the Small Country Children's Christmas fund.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 21, 2008)

Great to see where the money's are going-good luck Bill & kick some Q! send pic's to us.


----------



## ds7662 (Mar 22, 2008)

Sounds cool Bill. I might try to make that.
I live in Henrico,VA


----------



## bill the grill guy (Mar 23, 2008)

Great, love to have you.  I have a friend on the Henrico PD.


----------



## bill the grill guy (May 3, 2008)

Team line up as of 5/3/08



[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Virginia Teams:[/font]

[/font]

[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Wolfe Rub dot com
     Bealton VA

Pigs On The Run
     Palmyra VA

Skinny Boy BBQ
     Louisa VA

Cat Sass BBQ
     Fredericksburg VA

The Princess and the Pig
     Clifton VA

Grandpa Eddie's Alabama Ribs & BBQ
      Richmond VA

JD's Smokin Misfits
     Fredericksburg VA

Benjamins's Barbeque
     Partlow VA

Gooney Creek BBQ
     Browntown VA

The Serial Grillers
     Yorktown VA

The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ
     Chesterfield VA

Rutz's Backyard BBQ
     Maurertown VA

[/font]






[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]North Carolina Teams:[/font]

[/font]

[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Screamin Nite Hogs
     Charlotte NC

Smoke-N-My-I's BBQ Team
     Hillsborough NC

Lucky Dog
     Sanford NC 
[/font]

[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]PennsylvaniaTeams:[/font]

[/font]

[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Joe Boys Barbeque
     New Holland PA 
[/font]

[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Maryland Teams*

[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]B-n-BBQ
     Perryville MD

Pot Belly BBQ
     Tanytown MD 


[/font]


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 29, 2008)

[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] Smoke-N-My-I's BBQ Team


That B me.... stop by if you are in the area.... 

Any others from SMF going? ? ? ? ?
[/font]


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wanted to bump this up since the event is this weekend. LC in VA and myself will be assisting Bill's brother-in-law's team. It will be the first time attending a competition for the two of us. The pop-up is loaded and we are almost ready to go. So, any SMF members in the area make sure to try and make it out to the event. There will be a lot going on. Check out the website at queandcruz.com.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't forget your camera.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      That is some nice country you all live in.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jul 15, 2008)

Partially packed.... I plan on heading out Thursday morning.  I hear that the early arrivals will have a better chance at the GC... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	














See ya all there.... have a safe trip.


----------

